# Please read - and If you are new to our forums start here!!



## Vertical Limit (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to our new members and our long-time members of LilBeginnings forums! 





*Please click the link -->  "Forum Rules & Etiquette"* to review our Forum Rules. The link is seen on the main page located just under the description.

*Our Miniature Horse Forum is -* A place to ask anything & everything about The Miniature Horse.

Are you interested in buying your first mini? Do you have questions about the main Miniature Horse and Shetland registries?
You've come to the right place.




A place for those with experience to help foster in those just getting started and help them get a start on the right foot.
A place for experienced owners and breeders to keep up on current trends.

_*Join in to question, talk about, and learn about these wonderful Miniature Horses that we all love.*_

Thanks, everyone!


----------

